# How to reapply thermal paste onto a processor



## ErrorProxy (Aug 16, 2008)

I hear that you should clean off the thermal paste on a new processor (Intel Core i5-750) and put on some after market paste.

How do you take off the thermal paste?

And according to this site: http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/1220/4_way_thermal_interface_material_roundup/index4.html Tuniq TX-2 seems to be the best thermal paste out there.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Arctic Silver is the best, pretty much.

Go here, click on INSTRUCTIONS : http://www.arcticsilver.com/#

I use alcohol and swabs to clean the old stuff off. I leave the CPU in the socket to clean it (protects the pins). Rub off until shiny clean.

Reading the review (skimming) - it appears they might not have applied it properly.

1-2c doesn't mean much.

Oh, and you can get it for $3~5 on newegg. You don't need the big one.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Much paste is just zinc oxide. The type matters less than how you put it on. You are trying to maximize heat conduction, of course, and the paste does not conduct as well as metal does. So you want a very thin layer, just enough to fill in microscopic gaps, but not so much that you prevent the metal-to-metal contacts that transfer heat the best.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

For cleaning of the surfaces I use Denatured Alcohol. It is safe for the motherboard and circuitry, and does a much better job than even 97% Isopropyly Alcohol. Using the Cotton pads that the better half cleans her makeup off with, it leaves a clean residue free surface on both the Heatsink and the heat spreader.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

If you are using the stock Intel cooler the Thermal Interface Material that comes pre-applied on the heatsink is about as good as any of the thermal compounds.

The two best compounds I have found are #1-Innovation Cooling 7 or #2-Arctic Silver 5.

For the very best cleaning Goo-Gone Extreme followed by a wipe with denatured alcohol.


----------



## ErrorProxy (Aug 16, 2008)

win2kpro said:


> If you are using the stock Intel cooler the Thermal Interface Material that comes pre-applied on the heatsink is about as good as any of the thermal compounds.


So I should reapply thermal paste? Mine says retail that's not the same as stock is it?


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

If it comes with a thermal pad - which retail CPU / HSF combo do... just use it.

I've not had problems with "stock" thermal pads.


----------



## ErrorProxy (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok, so I'll just use what's included then.

Do I have to change thermal pads and paste ever?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Really the only time yu need to change the Thermal Compound is anytime you break the bond between the Heatsink and the CPU. THen you need to thoroughly clean the old compound off both surfaces and reapply fresh compound.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Important Community Note: 
The white stuff between the CPU and HSF do not taste anything like the creamy center of an Oreo cookie.

Older systems, well after 5 years may have their thermal compound dry-out, but usually by then you're replacing a worn out cooler fan.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I am currently trying this stuff http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=OTQ= Antec Formula 5 STC  My Core temp is 27c during moderate use with the Stock HSF in an ANtec 300 case.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Both AMD and Intel provide a limited 3 year warranty with their boxed processors (processor with cooler). If your chassis has decent thermal design and you are not overclocking, the included processor cooler is sufficient to cool
the processor.

Both AMD and Intel would be foolish not to include a cooler that provides sufficient cooling or they would be replacing a lot of processors under warranty.

If you are overclocking your processor, then yes you most likely would need a "stronger" processor cooler to dissipate the additional heat. For normal applications the included cooler with the attached Thermal Interface Material from either company is completely sufficient.


----------

